# Downward Figure Eight!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2008)

Okay we all practice it the *Downward Figure Eight* but how do you specifically like to implement it?  Do you fake and then go into it?  Or are you a counter fighter waiting for your opponent to close the distance and then you begin.  Or do you have a specific way you like to set it up?

Also what is your favorite area to target?  Head, wrists, Neck, etc.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2008)

I mostly use it as an initial technique at largo range in sparring, as part of either a defang or covering an entry to closer range!


----------

